# CSSS rebow when it shouldn't



## Dclarkson (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi all,
I have just purchased cinematic studio solo strings and when using the sustain articulation it seems to have a fairly obvious rebowing sound sometimes on relatively medium-short notes. Some notes that are sustained do not rebow but some do. What might I be doing to cause this rebowing sound? I know you can purposely rebow by playing the note again but in these instances it's only one note being triggered. 
Thanks.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Sep 14, 2021)

Hm, didn't notice it yet in CSSS. Sound's like it's backed into the samples, which in that case you can't really get rid of it.


----------



## Batrawi (Sep 16, 2021)

none of the CS libraries are supposed to behave this way and from the ones I own (CSS/S) I personally haven't noticed this in any of the patches! can you name some of these notes and which instruments to confirm with the members here if they can replicate the same issue (I will check once I have the opportunity) then send to Alex if it's factual. I presume this should be an easy fix in an update


----------



## Dclarkson (Sep 16, 2021)

Batrawi said:


> none of the CS libraries are supposed to behave this way and from the ones I own (CSS/S) I personally haven't noticed this in any of the patches! can you name some of these notes and which instruments to confirm with the members here if they can replicate the same issue (I will check once I have the opportunity) then send to Alex if it's factual. I presume this should be an easy fix in an update


Hey. Thanks. I actually think maybe what I'm hearing is the transition from one velocity layer to the next. If the music is really gentle and subtle sometimes it is quite obvious when it transitions.


----------

